# another use for mini landscape rock



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

well as usual i got bored and went out to but some plants. im slowly getting in to the outdoor varieties now.

i saw a lovely pot and some lovely alpine plants so i bought both and brought them home. and came up with this, not realy sure if it looks good or not  :? kinda deserty feel.






plants

SEDUM
LYCHNIS
THYMUS. all easy ive been told.

1 x pot
mini landscape rock
ADA bright sand
john innes compost













well its allways dangerous when i get bored because it usualy ends up in me spending money.

thanks for looking

mark


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Aug 2008)

Looks a little like a Blyxia/pogostemon helferi combo with emersed Rotala Rotundifolia at the back. lol

Nice Uwagima setup there. lol

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (3 Aug 2008)

Cool, v ingenious  iwagumi for your patio.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Aug 2008)

Great idea, looks awsome  great photography as always from you!


----------



## zig (3 Aug 2008)

Where's the fish?  

Nice, I also have an oudoor Iwagumi growing with a plant called "Mind Your Own Business" Soleirolia soleirolli (Helexine soleirolii), its practically the same as HC, it grows like a weed around here.

http://www.ingwersen.co.uk/Soleirolia soleirolii.htm


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

thanks chaps.



			
				zig said:
			
		

> its practically the same as HC, it grows like a weed around here.



theres sooo many to choose from, i was overwhelmed. if this takes ok, i might do another one slightly larger next spring.notice the landscape rock in the rose tub? ive got loads of it.

my wife and son come back from there hols in 2 days, so we'll see how long those plants last   my lad is a little monkey let me tell ya! he likes to pull the heads of flowers  :? allways when your not looking of course


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

Very cool, Mark.

Play sand is much cheaper than ADA sand though...


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Aug 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very cool, Mark.
> 
> Play sand is much cheaper than ADA sand though...



i know, i cant beleived you used ADA  :?


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

i know, but i was to excited to go and buy some. i had the ada to hand. it's kinda like ada snobery  8)  the most expensive rockery in the world  

mark


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> i know, but i was to excited to go and buy some. i had the ada to hand. it's kinda like ada snobery  8)  the most expensive rockery in the world
> 
> mark



Ah, I see...  Snobbery or no snobbery - you've got skills.  Thanks for sharing, as always.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> you've got skills.



mmm...im good at putting lead roofs on churches!  

well my wife returns from her home country after 10 weeks away on wednesday! so it looks like my funs over, no more wrecking the house with lights fish tanks, leads, camera equipment.
so maybe i'll leave you all in peace for a while. ( i hear a sigh of relief?) 

anyway my mission was to make the garden look nice for her arrival. its kinda nice( should of seen it before   ) 

and i just realized my sons playpit was at the bottom of the garden...with play sand in it!   

cheers folks!

mark


----------



## HatchetHeaven (5 Aug 2008)

Looks pretty cool! If you get into Alpines, then try a Sempervivum dish!


----------



## John Starkey (7 Aug 2008)

Hi Mark ,very nice mate,if you feel like really getting into this side of plants take a look at some alpine gardening web sites i think you will be pleasantly suprised,regards john


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Aug 2008)

HatchetHeaven said:
			
		

> Looks pretty cool! If you get into Alpines, then try a Sempervivum dish!



looking it up now.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark ,very nice mate,if you feel like really getting into this side of plants take a look at some alpine gardening web sites i think you will be pleasantly suprised,regards john



will do john, is it something you do yourself? im amazed at how many types of plants there are. it's realy possible to do some amzing scapes!

mark


----------



## jay (11 Aug 2008)

Brilliant idea Mark.
Think I might be going off to jazz up my herb pots later.


----------

